# Which Color for a Moby Wrap?



## A Mom's Love (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, I've got a little one on the way & am looking to buy a Moby Wrap. I'm thinking of getting one in the color "natural," but would like some advice. Baby is due in March & I'm not wanting baby or myself to get too hot in the summer wearing a black wrap. I also wanted a color that would match most any outfit. However, I'm worried about stains on the lightly colored "natural" wrap. Any tips? Should I go with the darker one or just use the light one & hope it doesn't get stained much?


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a dark purple one and it was fine for my summer baby. It didn't show 'blow-outs', but any spit ups showed up very clearly.

I got a color I like and I still love the color!


----------



## A Mom's Love (Sep 21, 2008)

That's too bad that the spit up stains still showed on your darker colored wrap. Thanks for the input!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I bought black because most of my wardrobe is black. I didn't have any problems with messes showing up. Honestly, I don't recall it being messy in any way. It is washable







I'll use it again for my summer baby.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

mine is terracotta - doesn't show spit up and i love it









nak


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

dont have a moby (i use a Baby K'tan), but i got the black one because i found it matched with basically anything i wore (i wear a lot of black and greys, lol). it seems to be ok with spit ups too.


----------

